# Wheel sealant



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to know what people really think is the best rim protection.

I have a new to me set of wheels im going to collect and plan on deep clean and machine polish then I need to protect. After your thoughts maybe a poll is on order.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

car pro quartz sample, (ravens advice worked great!)


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

FK1000p Great stuff, lasts for ages and easy to use!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

AF mint rims does the job for me


----------



## AdamH (Mar 31, 2008)

I was told Collinite 476 was good for wheels and the bodywork..

also poorboys wheel sealant


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

Gyeon Rim. Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

im un dedcided on either polish angel master sealant or supersport hmmm :s


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Used collinite 846 out if necessity as it was all I'd left. Quick squirt of bilberry and powerhose of no need for wheel woollies. 👍


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

I have pa supersport on my wheels at the minute and the brake dust cleaned of easier when I had the chemical guys wheel stuff on. Hopefully the durability is better but iv only had it on a few weeks.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

TBM 440 ftw


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I put Fusso Coat on my wheels about 3 months ago, beading like crazy and real easy to clean. Not really advertised as a wheel sealant but it seems to be doing a very good job so far. AF Mint Rims didn't last half as long as this for me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want durability and easy to clean alloys, look
No further than Gtechniq C5. 18 months protection at least. Can't say fairer than that.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

CarPro DLux Or if you prefer wax AngelWax Bilberry WhhelWax.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> If you want durability and easy to clean alloys, look
> No further than Gtechniq C5. 18 months protection at least. Can't say fairer than that.


+1 for c5


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

FK1000P cheap and cheerful. Easy to work with especially on paintwork


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gtechniq C5


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Any coating will do, the harder the better. From testing, I find the more hydrophobic ones (like the hybrids) tend to hold onto the brake dust more though. 

The C.Quartz on the rear wheels of my Lexus has been on there for nearly 3 years, the front wheels lasted over 2 years. My IS-F belches out hot sintered metal brake dust from the 6 piston Brembo's, so they're fairly well punished lol!


----------



## fuzion (Nov 30, 2010)

gyeon rim

or nanolex ultra

with BBK and driving spirited i get about 9-12 months. but we do have harsher conditions here than there - minus the snow thankfully.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Gtechniq C5. I use poor boys over the top every now and then, just because c5 lasts so long it feels like I'm neglecting the wheels!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Dlux for me, with a top up of Angelwax wheel wax.

Better value for money with the Dlux as there is plenty in the bottle.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335154


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bouncers Looking Sweet
Autofinesse Mint Rims
Poorboys Wheel Sealant

Also decent products :thumb:

FK1000p & Colli (waxes) are very good too


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Carpro dlux


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've never used sealant before on any rims because I mostly drive off road and clean for me is not muddy. However based on a few different threads on here I have brought some 1000p to apply to my off road set of 16's to see if it will help stop mud becoming stuck to the rims and causing balance problems on the road and also make the after clean easier. I'll let you know how it goes as I'm off laning to Wales this weekend


----------



## CJ 46 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just got come Poorboys Wheel Sealant to try


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Wheel armorall.

Cons: Can be quiet costly at 7.99 a can

pros
So easy to use.Spray on and walk away.

I tried poorboys before but took ages to apply and if i didnt buff it off properly i ended up with pink splatter everywhere.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CarPro DLUX or Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine FTW :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/uploads/images/products/large/autobahn_wheel_wax.jpg

Check this out fella, awsome stuff :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't suppose anyone happens to know if CQuatz UK is any good on wheels? I have a bottle that I didn't manage to sell on here a while back, and not wanting it to go to waste I was going to put it on my wheels for over winter and hopefully longer depending on the durability. 

Anyone had experience with it?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Jord said:


> I don't suppose anyone happens to know if CQuatz UK is any good on wheels? I have a bottle that I didn't manage to sell on here a while back, and not wanting it to go to waste I was going to put it on my wheels for over winter and hopefully longer depending on the durability.
> 
> Anyone had experience with it?


I've got cquartz on my Brembo calipers.

It's been on them for around 6 months and they still look mint after a quick wash.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds promising, cheers


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I think things like paintwork sealants and waxes are generally ok if you're looking to keep road grime and dirt off the wheels but if it's to protect from heavy brake dust then I think something like the ceramic style sealants is required. I'm using GTechniq C4 which is night and day better than the FK or Poorboys Wheel Sealant that I've used before. It has to be said though that I am using a combination of Mintex M1166 (front) and Ferodo DS2500 (rear) pads, both of which are notoriously bad for dust and metallic particles being thrown off.


----------

